# California has a travel ban — 8 states, including Texas, are now on the list



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

California has a travel ban -- 8 states, including Texas, are now on the list


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

California = The land of nuts & fruits. :smt120


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> California = The land of nuts & fruits. :smt120


You left out Flakes. No biggy I ban myself from Ca., NY, NJ, Ma., Il. because of their anti Bill of Rights policies.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow! Alabama made it! Now what do I have to do to get Georgia added to that list?

I sure am glad I don't have to go to CA every month any more!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> You left out Flakes. No biggy I ban myself from Ca., NY, NJ, Ma., Il. because of their anti Bill of Rights policies.


Yeah......I keep forgetting the flakes.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Those objected-to laws are not discriminatory. They merely concede organizations the right (not the obligation) to discriminate, in a specific, narrow prescription. If the states had wanted to 'get technical', they could have promulgated murky, tangled formulas for allowing the adoptions, similar in effect to the 'may issue' formulas California uses to disarm its citizens.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This is another set of lies by omission by the media as is the case in North Carolina. The media called it a bathroom bill but it was about changing room shower and locker rooms and all a guy or girl had to say is I am transgender and they could use either without question was what Charlotte passed then the state had to pass H.B.#2 to stop that nonsense. H.B. #2 actually protected the health and lives of those wanting to call themselves transgender. What if you daughter or grand daughter came home from school and told you a boy was in the girls gym shower. I openly said what I would do.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. I hereby declare myself to be transgender.
Although I look like an 80-year-old man, grey beard and all, I am actually a 10-year-old girl.
So now I want to use the appropriate shower room.

Do you have any problem with that?



Actually, the really funny part is that California's government has put itself on record as being against Trump's proposed travel ban, on the grounds that it discriminates against Muslims, including radical Muslims and ISIS warriors.
And yet, here is California adopting its very own travel ban, against people with whom the California government disagrees on gender issues.

So, banning the entry of suspected radical terrorists is unforgivable and cannot be condoned?
And, at the same time, questioning the motives of self-identified transgendered people cannot possibly be permitted?
Truly the world has turned upside-down.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Photo of Steve M1911A1


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The eyes are wrong.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The eyes are wrong.


:smt082


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I thought one of the tenants we practiced in this country was the right to freedom of choice? Although in it's strictest sense it may only pertain to religious freedom, one could easily extend the concept to personal choice in other areas. For example, if I don't want to associate with LGBT individuals, I think I have that right. How then can the politicians of a state be allowed to claim preference over the rights of the individual in making that choice for them? I am so fed up with the libtards they really make me want to puke. And oh yeah, I'm not really interested in using the same bathroom as some transgender woman who wants to be a man.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

As a Texan, let me just say...yawn...huh?

We already have taken more than our allotted share of second-string commies working the college campuses, so anything that Gov. Moonbeam, et al, can do to slow the flow is welcome. We have most of them hemmed up in Austin, but there are a few of the weaker strains turning up in Houston and Dallas. San Antonio? Who ever knows what is going on, there?


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank God Kentucky made the short list of Commie-fornia banned travel states! I feel like we hit the lottery or something!!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> California = The land of nuts & fruits. :smt120


That's why it' called, "Granola Valley".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

With the idiot governor we currently have in Richmond, it looks like we want to welcome all manner of deviants to our state. With this guy still in office, I imagine they might be beating a path to our borders from the Kommiefornia.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

You guys are jumping the gun. Sir Moonbeam didn't ban travel to those states, just the use of CA state funds to do so. His action may just raise idle curiosity in those 'deviants'. They don't _have_ to wear the armbands y'know. They could gather around, say, the Alamo, and whip the armbands out of their purses.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hillman said:


> You guys are jumping the gun. Sir Moonbeam didn't ban travel to those states, just the use of CA state funds to do so. His action may just raise idle curiosity in those 'deviants'. They don't _have_ to wear the armbands y'know. They could gather around, say, the Alamo, and whip the armbands out of their purses.


Yeah, I'm sure all know this. He can't ban travel of citizens to other states on their own time and dime... as much as he and those like him may want to do this.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> That's why it' called, "Granola Valley".


I haven't heard that term in a very long time. Thanks for refreshing it for me. :smt023


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> With the idiot governor we currently have in Richmond, it looks like we want to welcome all manner of deviants to our state. With this guy still in office, I imagine they might be beating a path to our borders from the Kommiefornia.


Hopefully that won't be for long SB! The Democrats have been on a losing streak and McAwful can't run for another term. Time for a pro rights Republican in Virginia.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> Hopefully that won't be for long SB! The Democrats have been on a losing streak and McAwful can't run for another term. Time for a pro rights Republican in Virginia.


I don't trust it because our state has become so polluted from without. The Northern Virginia region has 35% of the entire state population and you can imagine what lives in that region. It pretty much runs the state at election time.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I remember the maps on election night. Kinda blue around there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> California = The land of nuts & fruits. :smt120





SouthernBoy said:


> That's why it' called, "Granola Valley".


I've passed it on to our many California friends.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I just want to know if they'll take back the ones that are already here.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

CentexShooter said:


> I just want to know if they'll take back the ones that are already here.


No deposit no return


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> No deposit no return


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :buttkick:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I don't trust it because our state has become so polluted from without. The Northern Virginia region has 35% of the entire state population and you can imagine what lives in that region. It pretty much runs the state at election time.


NY has the same problem. The 5 counties that make up NYC and the 2 on Long Island decide what happens in the rest of the state. Not representative government at all, imo. Riding around upstate this summer I am impressed by the large number of signs I see on lawns supporting a repeal of the NY Safe Act.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> NY has the same problem. The 5 counties that make up NYC and the 2 on Long Island decide what happens in the rest of the state. Not representative government at all, imo. Riding around upstate this summer I am impressed by the large number of signs I see on lawns supporting a repeal of the NY Safe Act.


It's been awhile since West Virginia split from Virginia - because her interests weren't being represented in Richmond. (hint)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I guess we could name the state of Dumb Masses instead of North Virginia


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

SouthernBoy said:


> I don't trust it because our state has become so polluted from without. The Northern Virginia region has 35% of the entire state population and you can imagine what lives in that region. It pretty much runs the state at election time.


Sounds similar to NYS. NYC controls the election results. Something like 60+% of the total voting population lives in the NYC area. That really sucks. If you look at an election results map for the NYS counties, it is usually red with the exception of a couple of pockets. There may be a case for electoral voting for statewide races!


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

desertman said:


> Hopefully that won't be for long SB! The Democrats have been on a losing streak and McAwful can't run for another term. Time for a pro rights Republican in Virginia.


 You'll probably get a McAwful & Over-the-Hillary endorsed clone of Governor Terry. Here's hoping the Republicans can seat one of their own.


----------

